# Shutter issue on Yashica FX-103



## Photographictime (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello, I decided I wanted to venture into film photography and got a Yashica FX - 103. I love it. The only issue is there is an issue with the film lever and possibly the shutter button.  The film lever "Mind my ignorance if thats not what its called"  won't go all the way and advance the film. It also won't take a shot. I figured it was the batteries although the Exposure meter inside works still. Is it possible to be a mechanical malfunction or just a dead battery?  This is my first Film SLR so I am pretty ignorant in the topic.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2013)

Had to look that one up, and even though it seems to look similar to SLRs of that era I think the shutter might be electronically controlled and would need a battery to work. 

I don't know if you're familiar with Butkus' site of camera manuals, but from a quick glance at the manual it looks like the advance might be a little different than most - it says something about positioning it and that it requires a full stroke to advance (which actually sounds like the same way most cameras function!) - but looking at the manual might be of help. 
Yashica FX-103 Program user manual, instruction manual


----------



## limr (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's a thread about the electronic shutter: Yashica FX shutter needed battery to work - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum
You said the light meter still works, but maybe the battery is still be on its way out and putting out enough juice for the meter but not the shutter?

I don't know if the Yashica is anything like my Olympus 35RC, which is mostly manual but does have a shutter-priority setting. When it's in that auto mode, it actually won't let me take a shot if it's too underexposed. When I pop it back into manual, I can override that. I didn't do a lot of digging so I don't know if anything like that is going on with the Yashica, but it was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Photographictime (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Sharon, I'm going to read the manual over bed tonight and go to the Hardware store and pick up some new batteries for it. Hopefully that will work. It would be a shame if it were broken.


----------



## Photographictime (Aug 4, 2013)

Ive tried all the settings with no luck, I believe its just a dead battery that has just enough juice left in it to show the light meter.


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2013)

With an electronically controlled 35mm SLR it is best to keep a spare set of batteries on hand.  Then, if the camera misbehaves, just try the fresh batteries as that often solves the issue. If it doesn't solve it, you at least know that it's the camera body that's at fault. And, these days, buying a replacement  camera body can be almost as inexpensive as buying fresh batteries!


----------



## Photographictime (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## fredgettings (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't understand specifically your issue but what i think is the best camera is Samsung and canon as they have detailed and easy to understand manuals with their products and also have their service centers in almost every country and area so if you want to purchase or will have any plan to purchase a newer one for your work i'll prefer canon as i am also using both Samsung and canon for my work.


----------

